

Where is the silicon in silicon valley? - kabouseng
http://www.eetimes.com/author.asp?section_id=36&doc_id=1324025

======
erkose
Maybe not explicitly silicon, but it has it's own superfund:
[http://yosemite.epa.gov/r9/sfund/r9sfdocw.nsf/ViewByEPAID/CA...](http://yosemite.epa.gov/r9/sfund/r9sfdocw.nsf/ViewByEPAID/CAD982463812)

